# Game 11: Bucks(6-4) @ Wolves(5-5)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Date:*Friday, November 25th
*Time:*7:00 p.m.
*Arena:*Target Center








*@*









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Well this game is going to be tough for us. We are going to have to make other players beat us, as long as we contain Redd. No TV for this one though. This team is deep and they are just stacked really everywhere. The only thing that is bothering this team is probably chemistry issues. I think with guys like Bobby Simmons, TJ Ford, Maurice Williams ect, we are going to have to force the Bucks to play our game. I think a Zone would probably be the best thing to go with in this one, as long as we can contain Redd. I think we will see a lot of Dupree today and a lot less of McCants.

*Predicition:*L
*Predicition Record:*(6-4)


-Sorry guys for not making a flashy game thread, but I am sick and very tired. I have been helping with my cousin's wedding and helping them move into their new house ect. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow, since I have been pretty sick since Tuesday. Tomorrow's game is on KSTC so I am excited.. I will probably not go out tomorrow night since I will likely be sick again...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hopefully we can win this one, garnett should have a pretty good game with bogut or joe smith guarding him, and hassell needs to lock down redd


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well hopefully we can win this one! But I don't see us winning. We are probably simply going to be outscored... 

Sorry I let you guys down with this game thread and me not being so active the past few days. I have just been under the weather.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bogut underwent Nose Surgery before this game... He broke it in his last game. He is supposed to wear a mask for up to 6 weeks. I am sure he will see limited minutes in this one, if that.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

17-14 Bucks.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

19-18

Redd with 4 assists already....
Wally 5-6 from the field, 10 points!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

oh ok thats not good for him, but a good thing for us, wally is on fire right now wolves up 23-21


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jaric with 7 already.. Wally with 12... Only miss was a 3. Good play thus far for the Wolves.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

end of one up 28-26, wally has 14 pts on 6 for 7 shooting, garnett not doing a whole lot but jaric and wally are hot so o well, griffin getting some pt early for kandi, thank god instead of madsen


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

WHOOO, KG wants that triple double tonight lol, wally with 18 now, griffin a cpl blocks, hudson hits a 3 and we go up 11 37-26 :cheers:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

griffin proving he deserves minutes with another huge swat hes got three blocks, and then he took it to the hole with a big slam


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg scared me on the play he didnt get up too fast but it hasnt affected him....halftime wolves down 44-41 they need to hang onto their damn leads, garnett is shooting like **** right now 1-7 :dead:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

how tough is kg? has 6 stitches put in his chin , comes back and drops 10 straight in the 4th. wolves up to after a huge block by kg and a 3 by jaric who has 24 pts 90-80 wolves up on like a 19-5 run or something


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wolves win! wally finally got it going getting 30 , jaric added 24, griffin did score alot but had a huge impact and kg was himself, hassell also did well while kg was in the locker room, he had 12 pts i think...good win for the wolves 99-91


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow great win for the Wolves. Jaric with 27, Wally with 34. KG got stitches eh? Crazy stuff there. Now on to the Cavs game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Really? I missed that game! I'm glad we won.


----------

